# why female orgasm can help when TTC (warning -graphic! lol)



## bethany-wood

I came across it ages ago when finding help about TTC. This is why the female orgasm plays a huge role in conceiving just as much as the male orgasm does..
If your OH ejaculates before you hit the big "O" and you get there after he does your cervix will dip into the "pool" and suck it up... it's a bit grim, and a weird thought but hey :haha::haha: 


Every bit of knowledge helps right :haha:

Oh and if you orgasm before he does you may be sucking CM up and pre-cum, CM is acidic, sperm don't like that as much.. so try to orgasm after your OH's :haha:

LoL 

Theres a youtube link but everytime i try and post it on here it shows the video not the link dont want to cause offence to those who don't wanna see it! LOL :/

EDIT: Oh well we're all adults right lol i'll post the vid. weird but interesting :| lol.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVw0Ikj6YPc


xox


----------



## bethany-wood

dp


----------



## BellaBlu

goodness.. lol. gotta love the background music. Interesting post hun! thanks :flower:


----------



## bethany-wood

BellaBlu said:


> goodness.. lol. gotta love the background music. Interesting post hun! thanks :flower:

LOL :haha:
no problem. i found it ages ago so thought i would share. i never knew female "O" did anything.. so maybe this will educate others too :haha::haha:

x


----------



## ducky1502

I've read a lot about this recently. I have to 'O' before sex, otherwise it hurts (sorry TMI). But on the times I don't 'O' beforehand there's usually been a lot of foreplay so there's the same amount of 'ladyjuice' either way lol!


----------



## BellaBlu

The only thing with this that bugs me is I usually "O" about a minute before DH.. I wonder if that's bad. :shrug: .. we've tried timing it perfectly but it's not easy.. lol


----------



## grrlmom

> I came across it ages ago when finding help about TTC. This is why the female orgasm plays a huge role in conceiving just as much as the male orgasm does..
> If your OH ejaculates before you hit the big "O" and you get there after he does your cervix will dip into the "pool" and suck it up... it's a bit grim, and a weird thought but hey
> 
> 
> Every bit of knowledge helps right
> 
> Oh and if you orgasm before he does you may be sucking CM up and pre-cum, CM is acidic, sperm don't like that as much.. so try to orgasm after your OH's
> 
> LoL
> 
> Theres a youtube link but everytime i try and post it on here it shows the video not the link dont want to cause offence to those who don't wanna see it! LOL :/

I don't know... I think this whole "cervical dipping and sucking" scenario has been pretty much debunked; I discussed that in a thread about a week ago, that had to do with tilted uteruses (uteri? lol) and how doctors used to think this common condition made it harder to get pregnant (for the reason you just mentioned above), but now they no longer believe that.

I do know that I got pregnant with my children very easily, at a young age, before I'd ever experienced an orgasm (I was a late bloomer in some ways, I guess! :lol:)

And I do not now orgasm during intercourse; never have.The only orgasms I have are from masturbation or from oral sex. I have them easily... but not from intercourse. Ever.

I do not expect this to be a problem.
I may or may not be able to get pregnant, at my age... but I am completely confident that if I don't, it won't be because of a lack of orgasm during intercourse.


----------



## bethany-wood

grrlmom said:


> I came across it ages ago when finding help about TTC. This is why the female orgasm plays a huge role in conceiving just as much as the male orgasm does..
> If your OH ejaculates before you hit the big "O" and you get there after he does your cervix will dip into the "pool" and suck it up... it's a bit grim, and a weird thought but hey
> 
> 
> Every bit of knowledge helps right
> 
> Oh and if you orgasm before he does you may be sucking CM up and pre-cum, CM is acidic, sperm don't like that as much.. so try to orgasm after your OH's
> 
> LoL
> 
> Theres a youtube link but everytime i try and post it on here it shows the video not the link dont want to cause offence to those who don't wanna see it! LOL :/
> 
> I don't know... I think this whole "cervical dipping and sucking" scenario has been pretty much debunked; I discussed that in a thread about a week ago, that had to do with tilted uteruses (uteri? lol) and how doctors used to think this common condition made it harder to get pregnant (for the reason you just mentioned above), but now they no longer believe that.
> 
> I do know that I got pregnant with my children very easily, at a young age, before I'd ever experienced an orgasm (I was a late bloomer in some ways, I guess! :lol:)
> 
> And I do not now orgasm during intercourse; never have.The only orgasms I have are from masturbation or from oral sex. I have them easily... but not from intercourse. Ever.
> 
> I do not expect this to be a problem.
> I may or may not be able to get pregnant, at my age... but I am completely confident that if I don't, it won't be because of a lack of orgasm during intercourse.Click to expand...

Hmm i dunno, my uterus is normal and my cervix does that lol if you sit still while O-ing you can feel it.. 
I think it only helps though, loads of women find it hard to O and still get pregnant.. 
Only when i Orgasmed just after my OH did in the whole 13 cycles of TTC did i conceive though.. :thumbup:

What harm can it do to O after he does though.. when you try for ages you'll try anything  lol

xx


----------



## bethany-wood

BellaBlu said:


> The only thing with this that bugs me is I usually "O" about a minute before DH.. I wonder if that's bad. :shrug: .. we've tried timing it perfectly but it's not easy.. lol

Rarely do i O after he does.. but i do try, i find it hard for someone else to make me O :haha: i do my best afterwards though and the first time i did it was the first time i conceived. 

So i'll try it again this month :thumbup:

But it's bloody difficult to O at the same time... :haha::haha::haha::haha:

xx


----------



## bethany-wood

ducky1502 said:


> I've read a lot about this recently. I have to 'O' before sex, otherwise it hurts (sorry TMI). But on the times I don't 'O' beforehand there's usually been a lot of foreplay so there's the same amount of 'ladyjuice' either way lol!

lol i think O-ing after your OH only helps with TTC.. it doesnt make 100% sure you will conceive..
What matters most is that you don't think about TTC and have fun! lol.

I'm trying to O after OH now purely because when i did before i conceived after so long of TTC.. same thing has happened to many women i talk to online.

I'm doing it this cycle too so we will see what happens :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## grrlmom

bethany-wood said:


> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across it ages ago when finding help about TTC. This is why the female orgasm plays a huge role in conceiving just as much as the male orgasm does..
> If your OH ejaculates before you hit the big "O" and you get there after he does your cervix will dip into the "pool" and suck it up... it's a bit grim, and a weird thought but hey
> 
> 
> Every bit of knowledge helps right
> 
> Oh and if you orgasm before he does you may be sucking CM up and pre-cum, CM is acidic, sperm don't like that as much.. so try to orgasm after your OH's
> 
> LoL
> 
> Theres a youtube link but everytime i try and post it on here it shows the video not the link dont want to cause offence to those who don't wanna see it! LOL :/
> 
> I don't know... I think this whole "cervical dipping and sucking" scenario has been pretty much debunked; I discussed that in a thread about a week ago, that had to do with tilted uteruses (uteri? lol) and how doctors used to think this common condition made it harder to get pregnant (for the reason you just mentioned above), but now they no longer believe that.
> 
> I do know that I got pregnant with my children very easily, at a young age, before I'd ever experienced an orgasm (I was a late bloomer in some ways, I guess! :lol:)
> 
> And I do not now orgasm during intercourse; never have.The only orgasms I have are from masturbation or from oral sex. I have them easily... but not from intercourse. Ever.
> 
> I do not expect this to be a problem.
> I may or may not be able to get pregnant, at my age... but I am completely confident that if I don't, it won't be because of a lack of orgasm during intercourse.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm i dunno, my uterus is normal and my cervix does that lol if you sit still while O-ing you can feel it..
> I think it only helps though, loads of women find it hard to O and still get pregnant..
> Only when i Orgasmed just after my OH did in the whole 13 cycles of TTC did i conceive though.. :thumbup:
> 
> What harm can it do to O after he does though.. when you try for ages you'll try anything  lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Tilted uteruses are "normal" as well.
It's a normal and perfectly functional anatomical variation. About one in four women has it.
It's just where your uterus sits at a slightly different angle in your body.
Your cervix is at a slightly different angle as well (an angle from which it is not likely to be able to "dip down" into pooled semen).
Doctors (until about the 1960s) used to believe that a tilted uterus made it harder for a woman to get pregnant, because they thought- as you posted- that pregnancy occurred when the cervix dipped down into pooled sperm in the back of the vaginal vault and sucked it up into the uterus. 
Now that has been pretty definitively debunked, and they no longer believe that is how pregnancy occurs.

After all, women can get pregnant in all manner of positions, not just flat on their backs; there's no evidence that any particular position results in more pregnancies. I'm not sure semen would "pool" anywhere if, for instance, the woman was on top, or if they were standing, or doing it doggy.


----------



## bethany-wood

grrlmom said:


> bethany-wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across it ages ago when finding help about TTC. This is why the female orgasm plays a huge role in conceiving just as much as the male orgasm does..
> If your OH ejaculates before you hit the big "O" and you get there after he does your cervix will dip into the "pool" and suck it up... it's a bit grim, and a weird thought but hey
> 
> 
> Every bit of knowledge helps right
> 
> Oh and if you orgasm before he does you may be sucking CM up and pre-cum, CM is acidic, sperm don't like that as much.. so try to orgasm after your OH's
> 
> LoL
> 
> Theres a youtube link but everytime i try and post it on here it shows the video not the link dont want to cause offence to those who don't wanna see it! LOL :/
> 
> I don't know... I think this whole "cervical dipping and sucking" scenario has been pretty much debunked; I discussed that in a thread about a week ago, that had to do with tilted uteruses (uteri? lol) and how doctors used to think this common condition made it harder to get pregnant (for the reason you just mentioned above), but now they no longer believe that.
> 
> I do know that I got pregnant with my children very easily, at a young age, before I'd ever experienced an orgasm (I was a late bloomer in some ways, I guess! :lol:)
> 
> And I do not now orgasm during intercourse; never have.The only orgasms I have are from masturbation or from oral sex. I have them easily... but not from intercourse. Ever.
> 
> I do not expect this to be a problem.
> I may or may not be able to get pregnant, at my age... but I am completely confident that if I don't, it won't be because of a lack of orgasm during intercourse.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm i dunno, my uterus is normal and my cervix does that lol if you sit still while O-ing you can feel it..
> I think it only helps though, loads of women find it hard to O and still get pregnant..
> Only when i Orgasmed just after my OH did in the whole 13 cycles of TTC did i conceive though.. :thumbup:
> 
> What harm can it do to O after he does though.. when you try for ages you'll try anything  lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Tilted uteruses are "normal" as well.
> It's a normal and perfectly functional anatomical variation. About one in four women has it.
> It's just where your uterus sits at a slightly different angle in your body.
> Your cervix is at a slightly different angle as well (an angle from which it is not likely to be able to "dip down" into pooled semen).
> Doctors (until about the 1960s) used to believe that a tilted uterus made it harder for a woman to get pregnant, because they thought- as you posted- that pregnancy occurred when the cervix dipped down into pooled sperm in the back of the vaginal vault and sucked it up into the uterus.
> Now that has been pretty definitively debunked, and they no longer believe that is how pregnancy occurs.Click to expand...

Yep i know, what i meant is that mine sits upright. I worked on ward 5 (a gyno ward with my mum whos a sexual health and a gyno nurse for a few years so heard about my fair share of uterus's) :haha:
The cervix can point against the wall, straight down, or even sort of point upwards.
Female orgasm can help in some peoples cases(not for everyone though) it all depends on where you cervix is and where it hits when you orgasm.
Sperm will sit in the pool if you are on your back. but the cervix wont always orgasm and hit that spot. 

But it doesn't mean you'll fall pregnant, it can help though. I mean the odds in a healthy couple doing everything right is only 25% chance a month.

After this long of TTC .. it's worth a try lol :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## grrlmom

I suppose _anything's_ "worth a try".
This seems harmless. Have at it. :)


----------



## PhoenixGurl

I have a tilted uterus and that never stopped me with 3 children!


----------



## bethany-wood

grrlmom said:


> I suppose _anything's_ "worth a try".
> This seems harmless. Have at it. :)

Yeh it gets to the point where TTC sends you a bit loopy.. start putting syringes of pre-seed up there. Putting your bum in the air. Handstands :haha:. 
Gets to the point where you'll try anything lol :blush:
xx


----------



## bethany-wood

PhoenixGurl said:


> I have a tilted uterus and that never stopped me with 3 children!

it doesn't always stop you. 
it's all chances.
i know a healthy couple who are doing everything right! No fertility issues and have still not conceived after over 6 years of TTC.
it's luck and chance.

xx


----------



## grrlmom

bethany-wood said:


> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> I suppose _anything's_ "worth a try".
> This seems harmless. Have at it. :)
> 
> Yeh it gets to the point where TTC sends you a bit loopy.. start putting syringes of pre-seed up there. Putting your bum in the air. Handstands :haha:.
> Gets to the point where you'll try anything lol :blush:
> xxClick to expand...

Lol. Try not wanting to be pregnant.
It's the only thing that ever worked for me. :lol:
Does the trick every time.


----------



## bethany-wood

grrlmom said:


> bethany-wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> I suppose _anything's_ "worth a try".
> This seems harmless. Have at it. :)
> 
> Yeh it gets to the point where TTC sends you a bit loopy.. start putting syringes of pre-seed up there. Putting your bum in the air. Handstands :haha:.
> Gets to the point where you'll try anything lol :blush:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. Try not wanting to be pregnant.
> It's the only thing that ever worked for me. :lol:Click to expand...

lol i swear that is all that works! 
i did that last cycle.
didn't think about TTC. infact had enough of it and gave up.
and before i knew it i was late with a :bfp: infront of me.
i guess that's pushed me, because i know i can conceive now.

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

this is good for me :blush: lol


----------



## Kellie Marie

Wow I didnt know this......I always O *BEFORE *OH but funny enough last month I "O" after him and BAM......(My signature) lol x Good luck girlies :) x


----------



## bethany-wood

Kellie Marie said:


> Wow I didnt know this......I always O after OH but funny enough last month I "O" after him and BAM......(My signature) lol x Good luck girlies :) x

aww wow, congratulations hehe :happydance:

xxx


----------



## ArticBaby

Kellie Marie said:


> Wow I didnt know this......I always O after OH but funny enough last month I "O" after him and BAM......(My signature) lol x Good luck girlies :) x

Im trying it that way next time :thumbup:. I usually O before. But after seeing that video. Im convinced :thumbup:


----------



## ArticBaby

Thanks bethany-wood for the video :thumbup:


----------



## camocutie2006

Ooooo def neat stuff. Going to be having fun with this. :)


----------



## moochacha

I never O with any of the pregnancies but I've been trying this method since TTC its my second cycle.


----------



## luckyme225

Interesting stuff!


----------



## PhoenixGurl

grrlmom said:


> bethany-wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> I suppose _anything's_ "worth a try".
> This seems harmless. Have at it. :)
> 
> Yeh it gets to the point where TTC sends you a bit loopy.. start putting syringes of pre-seed up there. Putting your bum in the air. Handstands :haha:.
> Gets to the point where you'll try anything lol :blush:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. Try not wanting to be pregnant.
> It's the only thing that ever worked for me. :lol:
> Does the trick every time.Click to expand...

I know doesn't it??!!! Hah ahaahha


----------



## camocutie2006

lol!


----------



## crossroads

I'm not sure about the cervix theory. The month I conceived I decided to not have any orgasms at all and see what happens - and look what happened!


----------



## grrlmom

crossroads said:


> I'm not sure about the cervix theory. The month I conceived I decided to not have any orgasms at all and see what happens - and look what happened!

Oh, orgasms don't hurt anything.
There is absolutely nothing about having orgasms that is going to prevent you from getting pregnant.
Unfortunately, they're not going to _make_ you pregnant, either, as nice as that would be.
But there's no reason at all to refrain from having them.


----------



## crossroads

grrlmom said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the cervix theory. The month I conceived I decided to not have any orgasms at all and see what happens - and look what happened!
> 
> Oh, orgasms don't hurt anything.
> There is absolutely nothing about having orgasms that is going to prevent you from getting pregnant.
> Unfortunately, they're not going to _make_ you pregnant, either, as nice as that would be.
> But there's no reason at all to refrain from having them.Click to expand...

I wasn't sure whether the cervix contractions sucked up the sperm or expelled it. For instance, we all know that kegels expell sperm so you shouldn't do them right after sex if you are ttc.


----------



## princesssugar

Thought this video was great :) when ttc i always O after OH... again not sure if this really does work but dont think it does any harm ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Okay, so that video made me laugh... it looks odd!!! And it made DH cringe lmao. He said it looks "freaky" lol. I was like... well, I told you being female is worse than being male XD

I knew that Orgasm helped conception... but I didn't realise the cervix ACTUALLY did that freaky little "thirsty alien" thing haha. It looks posessed! XD

XxX


----------



## bethany-wood

Kaede351 said:


> Okay, so that video made me laugh... it looks odd!!! And it made DH cringe lmao. He said it looks "freaky" lol. I was like... well, I told you being female is worse than being male XD
> 
> I knew that Orgasm helped conception... but I didn't realise the cervix ACTUALLY did that freaky little "thirsty alien" thing haha. It looks posessed! XD
> 
> XxX

LoL the alien thing just made my day hah i've been so down all evening (just ovulated and already like "blaah it wont be my month!" LOL..) I just laughed though thanks hehe.
It is so creepy though, hence why i thought i would share this LoL! Even if it only helps TTC a teeny bit it's so weird to know what's going on in there and every little info makes us feel better right :haha:

But LOL thirsty alien LOL LOL LOL :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

XoX


----------



## purechaos109

I'm Bumping this!


----------



## purechaos109

LOL I just showed my hubby this video and he is now calling the Cervix a Venus Fly Trap saying that Men are from mars and Women are from Venus Fly Trap! lol! Just thought I would share!


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, men are so funny!!!

Haha, I'm glad it cheered you up Bethany Hun :D but it DOES look like an alien lmao. I'm not crazy... Or at least I wasn't before TTC lmao.

XxX


----------



## goddess25

Sounds good thanks for posting it... will try this from now on.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

How on earth did that poor woman orgasm with a video camera up her lady business?


----------



## SBB

Lol that's a good point!!


----------



## xSTACEx

Hubby and I try to at the same time.. I hope that's just as good as him going first!


----------



## purechaos109

You know I was wondering the same thing right after I bumped this thread hahahaha! She must have been using the camera as the "tool" lol!


----------



## Adelicia

xSTACEx said:


> Hubby and I try to at the same time.. I hope that's just as good as him going first!

I'd go out on a limb and say as good. From my understanding the convulsions actually last quite a while, but obviously at a lower intensity. A quick google suggests that they last 20-60 seconds on average, so the 'Alien sucking' should go on for a while!

The other thing is, if he orgasms first, it means that the swimmers are sat about in the vagina for longer, and due to the acid nature of the vagina this isn't as great for them.

Normally we do it simultaneously... I think I'd find it hard to get there while concentrating on not spilling anyone.


----------



## xSTACEx

Adelicia said:


> The other thing is, if he orgasms first, it means that the swimmers are sat about in the vagina for longer, and due to the acid nature of the vagina this isn't as great for them.


Ohhhh, good thought, Adelicia! That makes me feel like I'm at least doing one thing right! haha This ttc thing isn't as easy as I thought or some people make it seem!


----------



## SBB

I'd say together is ideal! That way as soon as the sperm shoot out they get sucked up by the cervix! 
All you ladies who can time your o with OH at very lucky! 
X x


----------



## xSTACEx

SBB said:


> I'd say together is ideal! That way as soon as the sperm shoot out they get sucked up by the cervix!
> All you ladies who can time your o with OH at very lucky!
> X x

Mine is sweet enough to hold out and wait til I'm ready if he's ready to o before me. He likes it better that way. That's true love right there! haha


----------



## madkitty

so both having orgasms at the same time would also be great - suck it all up LOL fingers crossed that happened last night woohoo ;-)


----------



## prettynpink29

I wanted to watch the video, but it says its been terminated:(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Where did the video gooooo?


----------



## SBB

It's a shame the video has been deleted, this thread is really old though! 

Basically the cervix in the video sort of contracts and appears to suck up the sperm it looks like!

X x x


----------



## purechaos109

It kinda looks like a hand sucking it up!


----------



## MrsJT

Everything contradicts everything else doesn't it? If you read the shettles method to try gender selection they say to O before other half for a boy as this helps carry the sperm and that it makes the environment more alkaline, thats what I've read anyway :shrug: so confusing I'd just like to Ovulate and be able to get pregnant without worrying which positon to use and who O's first :nope:


----------



## Zianna

The video is no longer active, wanted to see it


----------



## Icklebean

bethany-wood said:


> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bethany-wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across it ages ago when finding help about TTC. This is why the female orgasm plays a huge role in conceiving just as much as the male orgasm does..
> If your OH ejaculates before you hit the big "O" and you get there after he does your cervix will dip into the "pool" and suck it up... it's a bit grim, and a weird thought but hey
> 
> 
> Every bit of knowledge helps right
> 
> Oh and if you orgasm before he does you may be sucking CM up and pre-cum, CM is acidic, sperm don't like that as much.. so try to orgasm after your OH's
> 
> LoL
> 
> Theres a youtube link but everytime i try and post it on here it shows the video not the link dont want to cause offence to those who don't wanna see it! LOL :/
> 
> I don't know... I think this whole "cervical dipping and sucking" scenario has been pretty much debunked; I discussed that in a thread about a week ago, that had to do with tilted uteruses (uteri? lol) and how doctors used to think this common condition made it harder to get pregnant (for the reason you just mentioned above), but now they no longer believe that.
> 
> I do know that I got pregnant with my children very easily, at a young age, before I'd ever experienced an orgasm (I was a late bloomer in some ways, I guess! :lol:)
> 
> And I do not now orgasm during intercourse; never have.The only orgasms I have are from masturbation or from oral sex. I have them easily... but not from intercourse. Ever.
> 
> I do not expect this to be a problem.
> I may or may not be able to get pregnant, at my age... but I am completely confident that if I don't, it won't be because of a lack of orgasm during intercourse.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm i dunno, my uterus is normal and my cervix does that lol if you sit still while O-ing you can feel it..
> I think it only helps though, loads of women find it hard to O and still get pregnant..
> Only when i Orgasmed just after my OH did in the whole 13 cycles of TTC did i conceive though.. :thumbup:
> 
> What harm can it do to O after he does though.. when you try for ages you'll try anything  lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Tilted uteruses are "normal" as well.
> It's a normal and perfectly functional anatomical variation. About one in four women has it.
> It's just where your uterus sits at a slightly different angle in your body.
> Your cervix is at a slightly different angle as well (an angle from which it is not likely to be able to "dip down" into pooled semen).
> Doctors (until about the 1960s) used to believe that a tilted uterus made it harder for a woman to get pregnant, because they thought- as you posted- that pregnancy occurred when the cervix dipped down into pooled sperm in the back of the vaginal vault and sucked it up into the uterus.
> Now that has been pretty definitively debunked, and they no longer believe that is how pregnancy occurs.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep i know, what i meant is that mine sits upright. I worked on ward 5 (a gyno ward with my mum whos a sexual health and a gyno nurse for a few years so heard about my fair share of uterus's) :haha:
> The cervix can point against the wall, straight down, or even sort of point upwards.
> Female orgasm can help in some peoples cases(not for everyone though) it all depends on where you cervix is and where it hits when you orgasm.
> Sperm will sit in the pool if you are on your back. but the cervix wont always orgasm and hit that spot.
> 
> But it doesn't mean you'll fall pregnant, it can help though. I mean the odds in a healthy couple doing everything right is only 25% chance a month.
> 
> After this long of TTC .. it's worth a try lol :thumbup:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


the nurse said my cervix isnt tilted either way really, is this good or bad? help girls! xxx


----------



## Keeda

That should be good. Girls with tilted or retroverted/retroflexed cervix have been suggested to BD in different positions other than the missionary to conceive. Girls with normal cervix positions just need to do it the "normal" way and then put a pillow under your butt to keep the spermies in.


----------



## Icklebean

thanks chick this helped :)


----------

